# [ROM][Odin](Stock PL1) (QI1 linked)Samsung Galaxy J3 Emerge SM-J327P



## Greaper88 (Mar 28, 2017)

This is the Odin ROM of the PL1 software for the Samsung Galaxy J3 Emerge.  It was pulled from Smart Switch, which is the replacement to Kies. This is specifically for the SM-J327P for Sprint.  It would appear that Boost and Virgin Mobile variants can be flashed as they are used on Sprint's network, but no promises will be made.

_By using these files,  any user assumes the responsibility for their devices, that they understand how to use the files and software, and accept any and all risks involved with such operations. _

When selecting the files in Odin, one must select the appropriate files based on the prefix of the file name. Each of the four boxes must have a file listing. 

In the "CSC" box, use the file beginning with "home_CSC" to retain your user data, or use the "CSC" file to completely wipe user data. If you bricked your device, you may need to resort to using the "CSC" file. If you flash with "home" and it still fails to work, use "CSC." (that's my understanding of the two files anyways)

If you are down-grading, you may have to select the "NAND erase all" check box. This will completely wipe the device and should allow a fresh install. Be careful, if the phone dies, I would worry about a hard brick, but I'm not positive about that though.

Google Drive link:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2iEgzRTFjrQWlpEbURIWUlXLWc/view?usp=drivesdk

There have been several reports that these Odin ROMs fail to flash. If that happens to you, you may be able to try an alternate procedure here. Keep in mind this procedure will trip Knox and probably void warranty if you haven't done that already:
https://forum.xda-developers.com/general/general/rom-stock-pl1-samsung-galaxy-j3-emerge-t3689346

_The newer QI1 version is posted here, and has been confirmed:_
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=74171277&postcount=39

and if you're more enterprising with your computer and image file skills:
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=74137125&postcount=29


----------



## Doctur (Apr 15, 2017)

Greaper88 said:


> This is the Odin ROM of the PL1 software for the Samsung Galaxy J3 Emerge. It was pulled from Smart Switch, which is the replacement to Kies. This is specifically for the SM-J327P for Sprint.
> 
> By using these files, any user assumes the responsibility for their devices, that they understand how to use the files and software, and accept any and all risks involved with such operations.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 good stuff broseph,might (MIGHT) have a go ,idk re cinfiging my type of peivacy and workarounds aint time cheap so ill leave it at that, good ish tho, I wanna create a deodexed verasion myself but had a setback pc wise regarding a unbootable Hdd ,  I believe a deodexed rom to be a pre-requisite to having the xposed framework workout ....am i correct in believing this guys and gals? Let me know because I really love my ubuntu pc and would most likely buy a hdd just for these type of tasks since compipation would require over 100gb from what I have heard ,. 4 gb file then decompile and rexompile eaxh of the apps and framework resources.


----------



## Greaper88 (Apr 18, 2017)

Doctur said:


> good stuff broseph,might (MIGHT) have a go ,idk re cinfiging my type of peivacy and workarounds aint time cheap so ill leave it at that, good ish tho, I wanna create a deodexed verasion myself but had a setback pc wise regarding a unbootable Hdd ,  I believe a deodexed rom to be a pre-requisite to having the xposed framework workout ....am i correct in believing this guys and gals? Let me know because I really love my ubuntu pc and would most likely buy a hdd just for these type of tasks since compipation would require over 100gb from what I have heard ,. 4 gb file then decompile and rexompile eaxh of the apps and framework resources.

Click to collapse



The system ROM is actually about five and a half gigabytes based on the storage info in the device settings (on my device anyways). So here's what I'm thinking makes sense for space required. I'm just gonna round the decompiled ROM up to 6GB to allow room to play with. Here's the space you'll need at a minimum:
1. 6GB for the compiled ROM.
2. 6GB for the decompiled ROM.
3. 6GB minimum for working with the ROM, so that your source is unmodified.
4. 6GB for the recompiled ROM.
So you'd need a minimum of 24 GB to work with, but the more you have, the more breathing room you have. This is just my 2¢... As for the rest of it, I have no real clue.


----------



## TURBUNAL (Apr 27, 2017)

I just bought the j327p last week and I am returning it today if I can't get the tethering to work.
I tried editing a lot of the easily searchable fixes which there aren't many.
Do you know if installing this might work?


----------



## SammaelAkuma (Apr 28, 2017)

Just obtained this phone from Boost Mobile. Am I correct in thinking that this ROM should work on a Boost Mobile phone seeing as Boost is an MVNO of Sprint?


----------



## raznia (Apr 28, 2017)

SammaelAkuma said:


> Just obtained this phone from Boost Mobile. Am I correct in thinking that this ROM should work on a Boost Mobile phone seeing as Boost is an MVNO of Sprint?

Click to collapse



It works and it's been updated from APL1 to AQB6 .. at least mine has .. and I don't know what was updated or what's new but it's still on Android 6.0 .. I just used this to fix my Boost J3 Emerge after it got stuck installing an app from the Galaxy S8


----------



## TechDad378 (Apr 30, 2017)

Doctur said:


> ...I believe a deodexed rom to be a pre-requisite to having the xposed
> 
> This link will get xposed to work...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Project89Odin (May 14, 2017)

Actually Wanam got xposed working on our device. Nice tut but its really almost standard issue when dealing with samsung. Im guessing this is your first galaxy phone? Personally done myself on the galaxy s4 sch r970 (ya the one from 2013.. ), j7 j700t and this galaxy emerge 327p, there are also many tutorials on how to do so, thanks for trying to help, but you could have just linked wanams thread wich has all cautions and tuts in like 12 words  a HUGE thanks to Wanam for spending countless hours making a modded version of xposed that is compatible with ours as well as many other galaxy devices!!!


----------



## TechDad378 (May 15, 2017)

Project89Odin said:


> ...Im guessing this is your first galaxy phone? Personally done myself on the galaxy s4 sch r970 (ya the one from 2013.. ), j7 j700t and this galaxy emerge 327p...

Click to collapse



Choose to stay away from "main stream" phones for a number of reasons. 
But at the request of your post, link has been updated!

TD378
DIVIDED WE STALL
UNITED WE INSTALL


----------



## luffy54 (May 17, 2017)

Thank you, the Galaxy J3 is not a very followed device by samsung of the fact that it is not high-end


________________________________________________________________________________
http://iphon8.fr/ galaxy note 9


----------



## vivianajeanty (May 26, 2017)

Greaper88 said:


> This is the Odin ROM of the PL1 software for the Samsung Galaxy J3 Emerge.  It was pulled from Smart Switch, which is the replacement to Kies. This is specifically for the SM-J327P for Sprint.
> 
> By using these files,  any user assumes the responsibility for their devices, that they understand how to use the files and software, and accept any and all risks involved with such operations.
> 
> When selecting the files in Odin, one must select the appropriate files based on the prefix of the file name. Each of the four boxes must have a file listing. I'm not sure what the difference between the "CSC" and the "HOME _CSC" files is (or that it really matters), but I'd imagine that if one is resorting to this, then someone could tell us... Based on my previous devices, I'd recommend the "CSC" file.

Click to collapse



I'm having a severe problem right now... I'm praying this works. I keep getting a "SECURE CHECK FAIL : ABOOT" error with every firmware I try. I have a bricked j3 emerge. 
do you have any tips on which file I can put where in odin? I was patient to let this download... and I feel like this is the closest thing I have that will get it working.


----------



## TechDad378 (May 28, 2017)

vivianajeanty said:


> I'm having a severe problem right now... I'm praying this works. I keep getting a "SECURE CHECK FAIL : ABOOT" error with every firmware I try. I have a bricked j3 emerge.
> do you have any tips on which file I can put where in odin? I was patient to let this download... and I feel like this is the closest thing I have that will get it working.

Click to collapse



Download the default firmware here...
http://updato.com/firmware-archive-select-model?record=F2F2C99C28B211E7963AFA163EE8F90B

In Odin, put each file in the correct section "ex. APxxx goes in AP section."

Use CSCxxx file NOT Home_CSCxxx in CSC section. All data will be lost.

Brick problem will be solved. Let me know if you need a tut created.

TD378
Divided we stall 
United we install


----------



## Doctur (Jun 13, 2017)

If refering to me as this being my first Samsung that would be a negative....mainly all ive dealt with or care to deal with besides a few exceptions ( IOS Not EVER being one of those) After all thesr years of either referring quickly to this site or the last 2 1/2 pouring countless hours learning random device or specific ...usefull or not (* Few times have i bee let downyet its been an occurance.. worth noting) I belived it was time to throw my hat inthe ring. 

So mainly besides wanting to recontribute the resources I have.....mostly my hours of studying and stuff i picked up retentetion being put work and the test and the Love of Working in A Linux Terminal
 (*Flavor preference is not important.)
And the Fact that I have a Laptop that can process at about 3.7ghz with 8 threads if you include hyperthreading...along with my growing older and not wanting to Let small contributions like that and Development left saught after by the few.....and honestly which matters in some places I am only scraping by so Financially I have nothing to offer the community along with Tha Mad Love I have for everything XDA ....put that together and you got me doing what I can..Lately it hasnt been to much but wait around and other issues that have eaten away at time leaving me unable to do simple things such as deodex......tho I was looking to do it the hard way and by hand..


My apologizies if the post after mine answered or the second one did but I have yet to read link .....so besides me knowing Wanam got a way around it for most the Install and Stuff

My true and Last Attempt at my first Question 
FINGERS CROSSED

LONG

    Would there be any necessity in the terms of Modular Functionality either individual or a compilation of your choosing and or combination that would specifically require you to deodex the firmware of any 5.0 or Higher Samsung Based Firmware so that one might have a higher sucess rate or all around better experince?  


SHORT 

Should i spend my time deodexing this rom for the few who have it in attempts to better the end user experience , spend my time else ?


  Id like a little bit of step i  the right direction but might just do it and then move to more time , intelectually and pc resource consuming work....

---------- Post added at 01:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:04 PM ----------




vivianajeanty said:


> I'm having a severe problem right now... I'm praying this works. I keep getting a "SECURE CHECK FAIL : ABOOT" error with every firmware I try. I have a bricked j3 emerge.
> do you have any tips on which file I can put where in odin? I was patient to let this download... and I feel like this is the closest thing I have that will get it working.

Click to collapse



   Umm I know if you downloaded off a disrepputable and FREE source that it might be the CSC  partiton.  I ll pm you with a copy of my firmware that was Adb Pulled by my old Firmware subcription site and did in Fact come from my device.....or the file was set to reupload for seeding purposes....idk either way we will handle this as a community united. 





NOTE

I have since given device up....

Havent given up on it ...

So yeah to modding out a new more flagship type model...

Building ,Porting , Deodexing this J3 ....

And just seeing a lil development o a mid to low end device * price =low  specs=mid....ish

Growing as a person in both knowledge and contributionally as well. Thanks 4 time.... **Sorry if I ramble.**


----------



## tac0xenon (Jun 15, 2017)

this did get my boost samsung j3 emerge working again but the problem is no matter what i do i can not get it to pass the safety net test :/  the software version is also different from the stock version 
this version:j327pvpu1apl1
stock version:J327PVPU0APJ2

am i correct in assuming that this could be my safety net issue? and if so can anyone help point me in the right direction to the stock boost firmware? ill be searching for it regardless but if i can get help before i find it then that'd be super thanks for asking


----------



## Greaper88 (Jun 19, 2017)

tac0xenon said:


> this did get my boost samsung j3 emerge working again but the problem is no matter what i do i can not get it to pass the safety net test :/  the software version is also different from the stock version
> this version:j327pvpu1apl1
> stock version:J327PVPU0APJ2
> 
> am i correct in assuming that this could be my safety net issue? and if so can anyone help point me in the right direction to the stock boost firmware? ill be searching for it regardless but if i can get help before i find it then that'd be super thanks for asking

Click to collapse



Are you rooted? Or running a custom kernel?  Both of those things and a few others will cause you to fail. Another option would be to select NAND erase in ODIN when you flash. That will completely wipe your device before flashing, but as with any flashing procedures, it could lead to an unusable device.


----------



## tac0xenon (Jun 19, 2017)

Greaper88 said:


> Are you rooted? Or running a custom kernel? Both of those things and a few others will cause you to fail. Another option would be to select NAND erase in ODIN when you flash. That will completely wipe your device before flashing, but as with any flashing procedures, it could lead to an unusable device.

Click to collapse



I was rooted with super su but after failing safety net I began searching for a a way around it and i successfully unrooted my phone then re rooted with magisk and passed the safety net test yay! And life was good for a while until I to install xposed framework. I made a super noob mistake and flashed it with a low battery percentage and of course it died in the middle of it. I turned my phone on and no OS... Crap baskets... noob mistake number 2 my nandroid backup I must not have been paying attention and tried to save it to internal storage instead of the SD card which if you own this phone you probably know that it doesn't work that way so double crap baskets. 

Fast forward to finding this post I loaded it up everything works as it should but it won't pass safety net rooted or not and no custom kernel

This is not a life or death problem as everything works flawlessly except for the safety net test  But my woman likes to go on walks and play Pokémon go together and now I can't and it is slightly annoying that we are no longer able to. It's a cheap way to get outside and have a little fun towards the end of the week as opposed to Netflix and other boring stuff


----------



## Greaper88 (Jun 20, 2017)

tac0xenon said:


> I was rooted with super su but after failing safety net I began searching for a a way around it and i successfully unrooted my phone then re rooted with magisk and passed the safety net test yay! And life was good for a while until I to install xposed framework. I made a super noob mistake and flashed it with a low battery percentage and of course it died in the middle of it. I turned my phone on and no OS... Crap baskets... noob mistake number 2 my nandroid backup I must not have been paying attention and tried to save it to internal storage instead of the SD card which if you own this phone you probably know that it doesn't work that way so double crap baskets.
> 
> Fast forward to finding this post I loaded it up everything works as it should but it won't pass safety net rooted or not and no custom kernel
> 
> This is not a life or death problem as everything works flawlessly except for the safety net test  But my woman likes to go on walks and play Pokémon go together and now I can't and it is slightly annoying that we are no longer able to. It's a cheap way to get outside and have a little fun towards the end of the week as opposed to Netflix and other boring stuff

Click to collapse



Hmm. I do know that you need to enable "oem unlock" and power the phone COMPLETELY off. It doesn't hurt to pull the battery for a minute, but shouldn't be necessary. Then power it on into download mode, and leave the auto reset checked in ODIN. It can take a couple of flashes I've read to get everything back to where it should be.


----------



## tac0xenon (Jun 20, 2017)

Greaper88 said:


> Hmm. I do know that you need to enable "oem unlock" and power the phone COMPLETELY off. It doesn't hurt to pull the battery for a minute, but shouldn't be necessary. Then power it on into download mode, and leave the auto reset checked in ODIN. It can take a couple of flashes I've read to get everything back to where it should be.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the tips I'll try it when I get home and let you know how it goes much appreciated


----------



## tac0xenon (Jun 20, 2017)

Greaper88 said:


> Hmm. I do know that you need to enable "oem unlock" and power the phone COMPLETELY off. It doesn't hurt to pull the battery for a minute, but shouldn't be necessary. Then power it on into download mode, and leave the auto reset checked in ODIN. It can take a couple of flashes I've read to get everything back to where it should be.

Click to collapse



Had to flash three times but your advice worked thank you very much


----------



## Dolphinhuckleberry (Jul 16, 2017)

*Frp*

Hello I have a question I'm a newbie and I would like to know if when I do install the stock rom does that mean I have to put in the google account information of the person providing the stock rom


----------



## Greaper88 (Jul 17, 2017)

Dolphinhuckleberry said:


> Hello I have a question I'm a newbie and I would like to know if when I do install the stock rom does that mean I have to put in the google account information of the person providing the stock rom

Click to collapse



No. It resets the device to be like it's just out of the box.


----------



## Sands207 (Jul 27, 2017)

Greaper88 said:


> Hmm. I do know that you need to enable "oem unlock" and power the phone COMPLETELY off. It doesn't hurt to pull the battery for a minute, but shouldn't be necessary. Then power it on into download mode, and leave the auto reset checked in ODIN. It can take a couple of flashes I've read to get everything back to where it should be.

Click to collapse



Can you tell me the steps to make magisk work?


----------



## Sands207 (Jul 27, 2017)

TechDad378 said:


> Download the default firmware here...
> http://updato.com/firmware-archive-select-model?record=F2F2C99C28B211E7963AFA163EE8F90B
> 
> In Odin, put each file in the correct section "ex. APxxx goes in AP section."
> ...

Click to collapse



If a rom is built with this firmware do the home_csc files need to be extracted or can i ignore them? Im on boost US and the feedback im getting is that the home_csc files are breaking wifi for some


----------



## TechDad378 (Jul 27, 2017)

Sands207 said:


> If a rom is built with this firmware do the home_csc files need to be extracted or can i ignore them? Im on boost US and the feedback im getting is that the home_csc files are breaking wifi for some

Click to collapse



"Home_csc" files should be removed. Those files allow the user to retain his/her personal info when reverting back to stock. There most likely is information retained in "home_csc" which caused your issue. Since rom is new, users should start with a blank slate which ensures best results. 

TD378
Divided we stall 
United we install


----------



## Sands207 (Jul 27, 2017)

TechDad378 said:


> "Home_csc" files should be removed. Those files allow the user to retain his/her personal info when reverting back to stock. There most likely is information retained in "home_csc" which caused your issue. Since rom is new, users should start with a blank slate which ensures best results.
> 
> TD378
> Divided we stall
> United we install

Click to collapse



Excellent.  Thank you


----------



## hiddenhyrulewarrior (Oct 6, 2017)

This won't help my phone. I was running the latest firmware, flashed a debloated ROM which bricked my phone, and when I try to restore with this firmware, I get an error. What do I do?


----------



## Coeur Brisé (Oct 8, 2017)

ive tried using this on my boost mobile j3 on the latest firmware build aql1 to no avail. Could someone please help it just fails in odin after putting the files in their respective slots. Under download mode on my phone screen it says "SW REV CHECK FAIL : [aboot] Fused 2 > Binary 1"
Heres the log from odin:
<ID:0/005> Added!!
<OSM> Enter CS for MD5..
<OSM> Check MD5.. Do not unplug the cable..
<OSM> Please wait..
<OSM> Checking MD5 finished Sucessfully..
<OSM> Leave CS..
<OSM> Enter CS for MD5..
<OSM> Check MD5.. Do not unplug the cable..
<OSM> Please wait..
<OSM> Checking MD5 finished Sucessfully..
<OSM> Leave CS..
<OSM> Enter CS for MD5..
<OSM> Check MD5.. Do not unplug the cable..
<OSM> Please wait..
<OSM> Checking MD5 finished Sucessfully..
<OSM> Leave CS..
<OSM> Enter CS for MD5..
<OSM> Check MD5.. Do not unplug the cable..
<OSM> Please wait..
<OSM> Checking MD5 finished Sucessfully..
<OSM> Leave CS..
<ID:0/005> Odin engine v(ID:3.1101)..
<ID:0/005> File analysis..
<ID:0/005> skip file list for home binary
<ID:0/005> persist.img.ext4
<ID:0/005> Home Binary Download
<ID:0/005> SetupConnection..
<ID:0/005> Initialzation..
<ID:0/005> Get PIT for mapping..
<ID:0/005> Firmware update start..
<ID:0/005> SingleDownload.
<ID:0/005> aboot.mbn
<ID:0/005> NAND Write Start!! 
<ID:0/005> sbl1.mbn
<ID:0/005> FAIL! (Auth)
<ID:0/005> 
<ID:0/005> Complete(Write) operation failed.
<OSM> All threads completed. (succeed 0 / failed 1)


----------



## Greaper88 (Oct 10, 2017)

Did you go to your settings in the phone, and enable "OEM unlock"?


----------



## thewindwaker101 (Oct 13, 2017)

Coeur Brisé said:


> ive tried using this on my boost mobile j3 on the latest firmware build aql1 to no avail. Could someone please help it just fails in odin after putting the files in their respective slots. Under download mode on my phone screen it says "SW REV CHECK FAIL : [aboot] Fused 2 > Binary 1"
> Heres the log from odin:
> <ID:0/005> Added!!
> <OSM> Enter CS for MD5..
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm having the same problem. it seems you can't downgrade after you take in the J327PVPU2AQI1 update. You can try to manually downgrade it without Odin but i haven't been able to get wifi working afterwards. To downgrade it manually you need to extract the md5 file that starts with "AP". After you extract it, you get a new folder. Go into the newly created folder and you will see files boot.img, persist.img.ext4, system.img.ext4 and recovery.img. Rename system.img.ext4 to system.img so that the ext4 extension is removed. After that, transfer boot.img, and system.img onto your sd card and boot into TWRP. Next you'll need to format your system, cache, and data partition (You'll lose your data if not backed up). Then in TWRP select install, select your SD card under "Select Storage", Press "Install Image" on the bottom right, and then flash system.img, and boot.img to their respective partitions. Afterwards boot directly into Download Mode and flash just the CP_j327p*****.md5 modem file that was bundled in the firmware zip with Odin (it won't fail. Just make sure to flash it under CP). Afterwards, you should be able to boot into the system. This is the part i was having trouble with, afterwards my WIFI would no longer work. I tried putting the persist.img.ext4 file into a tar archive and the flashing with Odin using the AP button, it flashes successfully, yet my sensors and WIFI still don't work.

---------- Post added at 07:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:10 PM ----------




hiddenhyrulewarrior said:


> This won't help my phone. I was running the latest firmware, flashed a debloated ROM which bricked my phone, and when I try to restore with this firmware, I get an error. What do I do?

Click to collapse



It looks like you can't downgrade after you take in the latest update. The stock firmware here is an older version and will just result in an error when flashing. We'll just have to hope someone does a firmware dump of the latest J327PVPU2AQI1 update or wait until it's released on Updato in order for us to return to a fully functioning stock. Check out my previous post.

EDIT: I figured out how to get the WIFI working. Extract BL*****.md5. Go into the newly created folder and then put NON_HLOS.bin into a tar archive. Finally, flash the tar file with Odin under the BL (bootloader) button. It shouldn't fail. I'll write a more detailed guide tomorrow on how to restore to stock if you're on the new J327PVPU2AQI1 update.


----------



## Coeur Brisé (Oct 13, 2017)

thewindwaker101 said:


> I'm having the same problem. it seems you can't downgrade after you take in the J327PVPU2AQI1 update. You can try to manually downgrade it without Odin but i haven't been able to get wifi working afterwards. To downgrade it manually you need to extract the md5 file that starts with "AP". After you extract it, you get a new folder. Go into the newly created folder and you will see files boot.img, persist.img.ext4, system.img.ext4 and recovery.img. Rename system.img.ext4 to system.img so that the ext4 extension is removed. After that, transfer boot.img, and system.img onto your sd card and boot into TWRP. Next you'll need to format your system, cache, and data partition (You'll lose your data if not backed up). Then in TWRP select install, select your SD card under "Select Storage", Press "Install Image" on the bottom right, and then flash system.img, and boot.img to their respective partitions. Afterwards boot directly into Download Mode and flash just the CP_j327p*****.md5 modem file that was bundled in the firmware zip with Odin (it won't fail. Just make sure to flash it under CP). Afterwards, you should be able to boot into the system. This is the part i was having trouble with, afterwards my WIFI would no longer work. I tried putting the persist.img.ext4 file into a tar archive and the flashing with Odin using the AP button, it flashes successfully, yet my sensors and WIFI still don't work.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:10 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I just followed these instructions and i gotta say man, thanks.  Feared i wouldnt be able to downgrade and flash a rom but thanks to your work i can much obliged


----------



## Greaper88 (Oct 14, 2017)

Wish I could help get the new software for you guys, but I no longer have the device. If someone wants to take one for the team, and have their device completely reset, and is reasonably good with computers, simply google for the instructions to pull the ROM from Samsung Kies. The instructions are pretty much the same for SmartSwitch. Upload it somewhere and give the link. I use my Google Drive on an alternate account (Google account that is) for this purpose. I'll gladly host it myself if someone wants to send it to me.


----------



## Snigglez (Oct 14, 2017)

Greetings and Health,
I am having some issues flashing this rom: SW REV CHECK FAIL errors.  I'm unable to boot, and cant seem to find the stock firmware to get this device in order.  I rooted the SM-J327P with TWRP successfully, but my backup failed and somehow wiped data.  Yeah, I screwed the pooch here and posting now after trying to fix this for the past two days.  Any thoughts?  Thanks guys!


----------



## TechDad378 (Oct 15, 2017)

Snigglez said:


> Greetings and Health,
> I am having some issues flashing this rom: SW REV CHECK FAIL errors...

Click to collapse



The link below has the original firmware you are looking for...
https://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/search/j327p/

"SW REV CHECK FAIL" means there was an authentication error with the firmware you installed. Generally this happens when system mount fails from my experience. In other words a step was missed or not properly completed.  

Recommend reading the tut throughly then retrying again. 

Hope this helps...

TD378
Divided we stall 
United we install


----------



## Snigglez (Oct 15, 2017)

TechDad378 said:


> The link below has the original firmware you are looking for...
> https://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/search/j327p/
> 
> "SW REV CHECK FAIL" means there was an authentication error with the firmware you installed. Generally this happens when system mount fails from my experience. In other words a step was missed or not properly completed.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for the link!  I checked Sammobile previously but couldn't seem to find the firmware - so glad you could find it! 
So, I am uncertain if I am doing something wrong, as I'm getting the same error when flashing this firmware:
-  sw rev check fail fused 4 binary 2 -
I am placing the tar files in the corresponding boxes within ODIN, and have gone through various tutorials explaining the same things.  Is there something I am missing perhaps in the options tab when I try flashing with ODIN?  I just don't know where I could be going wrong here.  I appreciate all your help.


----------



## Greaper88 (Oct 15, 2017)

Snigglez said:


> Thank you for the link! I checked Sammobile previously but couldn't seem to find the firmware.
> So, I am uncertain if I am doing something wrong, as I'm getting the same error when flashing this firmware. I am placing the tar files in the appropriate boxes within ODIN, and have gone through various tutorials explaining the same things. Is there something I am missing perhaps in the options tab when I try flashing with ODIN? I just don't know where I could be going wrong here. I appreciate all your help.

Click to collapse



Is the device bootable? If yes, have you activated "OEM Unlock" in the settings?


----------



## Snigglez (Oct 15, 2017)

Greaper88 said:


> Is the device bootable? If yes, have you activated "OEM Unlock" in the settings?

Click to collapse



Hi Greaper88, thanks for the response.  No, it is not bootable, save for being able to boot into either DOWNLOAD mode, or TWRP.  I enabled developer options and OEM unlock before I installed TWRP and rooted the device, yet all data was wiped, so I am without an operating system (yeah, I really screwed up somehow), which is why I'm exploring this rom and the stock firmware.)  For some reason, I am able to re-flash TWRP with ODIN, but any other ROMS are giving me the fused 4 binary 2 error.


----------



## Greaper88 (Oct 15, 2017)

Snigglez said:


> Hi Greaper88, thanks for the response. No, it is not bootable, save for being able to boot into either DOWNLOAD mode, or TWRP. I enabled developer options and OEM unlock before I installed TWRP and rooted the device, yet all data was wiped, so I am without an operating system (yeah, I really screwed up somehow), which is why I'm exploring this rom and the stock firmware.) For some reason, I am able to re-flash TWRP with ODIN, but any other ROMS are giving me the fused 4 binary 2 error.

Click to collapse



Ok. I think I may have a twrp of the system, but my comp crashed. I'll check once I get my OS reinstalled. I can't remember if I kept it or deleted it.

Edit:
Found it on my laptop, compressing the files now. Will start an appropriate thread when it's uploaded.


----------



## Snigglez (Oct 15, 2017)

Greaper88 said:


> Ok. I think I may have a twrp of the system, but my comp crashed. I'll check once I get my OS reinstalled. I can't remember if I kept it or deleted it.
> 
> Edit:
> Found it on my laptop, compressing the files now. Will start an appropriate thread when it's uploaded.

Click to collapse



Awesome, and Thank you, Greaper88


----------



## SammaelAkuma (Oct 15, 2017)

From what I gather, the_yankee on AFH has uploaded an ODIN package of J327PVPU2AQI2 for us. Cannot confirm it atm as my internet is crap as hell.  But the size seems to fit in line with what the previous ODIN package we had for our device was.

https://androidfilehost.com/?fid=817906626617938239


----------



## Greaper88 (Oct 15, 2017)

Snigglez said:


> Awesome, and Thank you, Greaper88

Click to collapse



I've updated the first post with the link. Hope it works for you.
Also, @SammaelAkuma above me has listed a link for a newer Odin ROM, it wouldn't hurt to check that out either maybe


----------



## Snigglez (Oct 15, 2017)

Thank you, Greaper - say, how do I go about flashing this file; just reformat from 7zip to zip and then thru TWRP?  Muchos!


----------



## Greaper88 (Oct 15, 2017)

Extract using 7-zip or winrar on PC, or 7-zipper or ES file Explorer on android. It contains a folder with a bunch of numbers and letters. That needs to go into your twrp folder under "backups\{device serial }\"


----------



## Snigglez (Oct 16, 2017)

Yeah! Thanks a million, Greaper88 - restored and solid now! Your having that keep file saved the day. Have a lovely rest of yr weekend, man. 
All the best!


----------



## Greaper88 (Oct 16, 2017)

Snigglez said:


> Yeah! Thanks a million, Greaper88 - restored and solid now! Your having that keep file saved the day. Have a lovely rest of yr weekend, man.
> All the best!

Click to collapse



Thanks. Glad it helped ya ?


----------



## SammaelAkuma (Oct 17, 2017)

Greaper88 said:


> I've updated the first post with the link. Hope it works for you.
> Also, @SammaelAkuma above me has listed a link for a newer Odin ROM, it wouldn't hurt to check that out either maybe

Click to collapse



Managed to find a wifi access point  and downloaded the link I posted above. I can confirm now that it is indeed an ODIN package for Stock QI2.


----------



## Sands207 (Oct 17, 2017)

SammaelAkuma said:


> Managed to find a wifi access point and downloaded the link I posted above. I can confirm now that it is indeed an ODIN package for Stock QI2.

Click to collapse



Is this firmware rootable or do we know if the update blocks it? 

Sent from my Samsung SM-J327P using XDA Labs


----------



## SammaelAkuma (Oct 17, 2017)

Sands207 said:


> Is this firmware rootable or do we know if the update blocks it?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung SM-J327P using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



It is indeed rootable as I am running the firmware right now with root.


----------



## Sands207 (Oct 17, 2017)

SammaelAkuma said:


> It is indeed rootable as I am running the firmware right now with root.

Click to collapse



Excellent news! Thank you 

Sent from my Samsung SM-J327P using XDA Labs


----------



## SammaelAkuma (Oct 17, 2017)

Sands207 said:


> Excellent news! Thank you
> 
> Sent from my Samsung SM-J327P using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



However, don't try to downgrade after you upgrade to QI2. You will get an aboot error in Download Mode. 

"SW REV CHECK FAIL : [aboot] Fused 2 > Binary 1" is what it will say. Unsure about how to circumvent this. SO...unless you want the BlueBorne patch set(which is what the QI2 firmware entails for the most part on the security fixes, iirc), don't upgrade. And ROM maintainers should be updating their ROMs to use this as a base due to the added security, imho.


----------



## Sands207 (Oct 17, 2017)

SammaelAkuma said:


> However, don't try to downgrade after you upgrade to QI2. You will get an aboot error in Download Mode.
> 
> "SW REV CHECK FAIL : [aboot] Fused 2 > Binary 1" is what it will say. Unsure about how to circumvent this. SO...unless you want the BlueBorne patch set(which is what the QI2 firmware entails for the most part on the security fixes, iirc), don't upgrade. And ROM maintainers should be updating their ROMs to use this as a base due to the added security, imho.

Click to collapse



I understand what you are saying and the only issue i faced with this firmware was MOST of my rom testers used apl1, however a few upgraded through stock OTA and then lost wifi and mobile data when they flashed my ROM's so i will likely need to make sure folks upgrade to QI2 before flashing but security is the point here like you said and i fully agree. I'll begin making those changes now then, thanks again. Also we should have an Oreo update coming down our way soon too, fingers crossed ? 

-sands

Sent from my Samsung SM-J327P using XDA Labs


----------



## Greaper88 (Oct 18, 2017)

I wonder if selecting "nand erase all" in Odin advanced options would counter the issue everyone has been having with trying to go back?


----------



## Sands207 (Oct 18, 2017)

Greaper88 said:


> I wonder if selecting "nand erase all" in Odin advanced options would counter the issue everyone has been having with trying to go back?

Click to collapse



I have used that option personally 3 times successfully to downgrade my j3. Every time I've soft bricked i used nand erase all and it did the job 

Sent from my Samsung SM-J327P using XDA Labs


----------



## Greaper88 (Oct 18, 2017)

Sands207 said:


> I have used that option personally 3 times successfully to downgrade my j3. Every time I've soft bricked i used nand erase all and it did the job

Click to collapse



That's good to know for everyone out there.


----------



## Sands207 (Oct 18, 2017)

SammaelAkuma said:


> From what I gather, the_yankee on AFH has uploaded an ODIN package of J327PVPU2AQI2 for us. Cannot confirm it atm as my internet is crap as hell. But the size seems to fit in line with what the previous ODIN package we had for our device was.
> 
> https://androidfilehost.com/?fid=817906626617938239

Click to collapse



Is this firmware for boost only? I wonder if it works with virgin and sprint as well

Sent from my Samsung SM-J327P using XDA Labs


----------



## SammaelAkuma (Oct 18, 2017)

Sands207 said:


> Is this firmware for boost only? I wonder if it works with virgin and sprint as well

Click to collapse



Seems to be like the previous one. Cannot confirm as I don't have a Sprint or Virgin Mobile J3 Emerge.


----------



## Greaper88 (Oct 18, 2017)

Last time I bought a pre-paid device, it came loaded with Sprint's software, and upon activation, it changed to Virgin Mobile.


----------



## Mr_F10ch3 (Oct 19, 2017)

SammaelAkuma said:


> From what I gather, the_yankee on AFH has uploaded an ODIN package of J327PVPU2AQI2 for us. Cannot confirm it atm as my internet is crap as hell.  But the size seems to fit in line with what the previous ODIN package we had for our device was.

Click to collapse




I can confirm this firmware work 100% ok when all other fail to flash in odin or pro tools (z3x, octoplus, gcpro, etc.)

First you must extract pit from csc, select in odin and flash like always...
*Odin Log:*

```
<ID:0/037> Added!!
<ID:0/037> Odin engine v(ID:3.1203)..
<ID:0/037> File analysis..
<ID:0/037> SetupConnection..
<ID:0/037> Initialzation..
<ID:0/037> Set PIT file..
<ID:0/037> DO NOT TURN OFF TARGET!!
<ID:0/037> Get PIT for mapping..
<ID:0/037> Firmware update start..
<ID:0/037> SingleDownload.
<ID:0/037> aboot.mbn
<ID:0/037> sbl1.mbn
<ID:0/037> rpm.mbn
<ID:0/037> tz.mbn
<ID:0/037> devcfg.mbn
<ID:0/037> NON-HLOS.bin
<ID:0/037> cmnlib.mbn
<ID:0/037> keymaster.mbn
<ID:0/037> lksecapp.mbn
<ID:0/037> sec.dat
<ID:0/037> apdp.mbn
<ID:0/037> msadp.mbn
<ID:0/037> boot.img
<ID:0/037> recovery.img
<ID:0/037> system.img.ext4
<ID:0/037> persist.img.ext4
<ID:0/037> modem.bin
<ID:0/037> Transmission Complete.. 
<ID:0/037> Now Writing.. Please wait about 2 minutes
<ID:0/037> Receive Response from boot-loader
<ID:0/037> adspso.bin
<ID:0/037> Transmission Complete.. 
<ID:0/037> Now Writing.. Please wait about 2 minutes
<ID:0/037> Receive Response from boot-loader
<ID:0/037> cache.img.ext4
<ID:0/037> RQT_CLOSE !!
<ID:0/037> RES OK !!
<ID:0/037> Removed!!
<ID:0/037> Remain Port ....  0 
<OSM> All threads completed. (succeed 1 / failed 0)
<ID:0/019> Added!!
```


----------



## hshdh27274 (Oct 27, 2017)

I need help flashing stock firmware. I'm stuck on bootloop and nothing seems to work. Odin says auth fail. Maybe I don't have the right files and Odin idk


----------



## online10 (Oct 27, 2017)

Thanks for the tips I'll try it when I get home and let you know how it goes much appreciated


----------



## AnonVendetta (Nov 2, 2017)

I have a J327P but it is the Virgin Mobile variant. The newest QI2 on Sammobile flashes in Odin, but anything older fails. I've tried several firmware files, always same thing. But anyways, it boots on QI, is rooted, etc. This is a friend's phone and he only uses it for Wi-Fi. There is a stupid Sprint activation prompt, we're just wondering if there is a quick fix to make it shut up. If we can get that solved then all is good.

Thanks!


----------



## Greaper88 (Nov 7, 2017)

You'll have to figure out which system app it is, and try to disable that in your apps management. Another option, have him activate the device for one month, that'll activate the phone, and when the service expires, it won't continue to show that.


----------



## Pigbenis12 (Nov 25, 2017)

Anyone knows if the QI2 version is the latest one? I am trying to revive this device but keep getting SW rev fails.


----------



## Sands207 (Nov 25, 2017)

Pigbenis12 said:


> Anyone knows if the QI2 version is the latest one? I am trying to revive this device but keep getting SW rev fails.

Click to collapse



QF4 is the latest update, SamMobile is only doing premium downloads until they finish server maintenance on the 26th. 

Sent from my j3popltespr using XDA Labs


----------



## Pigbenis12 (Nov 25, 2017)

Aha. I see. I'll have to look for it somewhere else or wait a couple of days. Thanks!


----------



## noob_noob1337 (Feb 2, 2018)

Was messing with build.proptryin to get unlimited hotspot messed up somewhere undid what I did in editor but now all I have is data no talk or sms phone keeps tying to configure to network and says it configured then resets and does it over in a loop unless I airplane mode it and force stop sprint omadm which keeps me restricted to just data need to reflash stock firm I believe I have odin on my pc and a rooted j327p with twrp and supersu


----------



## arjun90 (Mar 6, 2018)

Is the Samsung Galaxy J3 Emerge (Boost Mobile version) getting developer support for an Oreo Update?


----------



## sgat8516 (Jul 21, 2018)

*Failed downgrade*

Would this Tut work for a soft bricked j327p? Was attempting to downgrade back one update version, not sure if selected wrong options in odin, or maybe I had firmware version wrong. Device would never boot back to OS. The goal was to downgrade back to pre-mar-2017 firmware, or root device such that still passes safety net.  All the firmwares I've tried fail with about fused errors, even the most recent version available for device.

I've been able to install custom roms with twrp, but none have been fully functional (UI crashes, or wifi doesn't work). Any suggestions on how to proceed?

Here's the current software rev: (never could get a translation for this)

AP SWREV: S1 T1 A1 A4 P1
AP SWREV K 1, S 3


----------



## Mikalanjilo13 (Aug 22, 2018)

*Can someone help me out?*

I am stuck. Nothing seems to be working for me. Every time I attempt to use Odin it fails. Old and New Versions. And I receive this error on the phone.











If anyone can help please reply.


----------



## judasistheway (Oct 7, 2018)

*hey, better late than never?*

i realize you're probably moved on to another device by now, but i wanted to let you know that i too require tethering on all my phones and when you can't find a provisioning bypass or a rom that has the native hotspot hack built in, you can use WiFi Tether Router from the Play store.  it costs about $2.50 USD and it's got a bunch of different drivers, networking methods, and protocols as well as tons of little patches and tweaks that you can check on or off to get some kind of tethering working with basically any phone.  i've never had one it doesn't work on.

and the configuration for the j327p, if i can remember was to reset all the settings to their default values, then 
(this will make sense when you're looking at the settings screen for this app) change your interface to wlan0, the method to hostapd, and the wireless drivers to hostapd also and you'll be able to tether with sprint or boost without them knowing a thing.
there are some tweaks down below specifically meant for use with the HOSTAPD method, but i leave them off and LTE and everything works fine.  24mbit on Boost
hope this can make your life a little easier if you don't already know about how to use it.

another app that's pretty tricky to find these days but manages to get a working ad-hoc network running on phonse is an app called "jtether.apk" and i think it originally came from f-droid but i wouldn't swear to it.  i can just email you the file or something sometime, if you have trouble locating it on your own.



TURBUNAL said:


> I just bought the j327p last week and I am returning it today if I can't get the tethering to work.
> I tried editing a lot of the easily searchable fixes which there aren't many.
> Do you know if installing this might work?

Click to collapse


----------

